# I wanna smoke a 25lb. Pig for fathers day



## woopdeeedew (Jun 7, 2008)

My name is JR and I started a fathers day pig roast tradtion last year.  Last year I rented a rotisserie and roasted a 30lb. pig for many hours.  Everybody had a great time and the pig came out just ok.  (I missed it due to a bad combintation of 15 beers and tequilla shots)  I'm coming back for my second year and i'm going about this one a lil different.  I went online and saw a great idea by Alton Brown (food network guy) on how to make a smoker out of a large metal garbage can.  My idea is this: wrap the pig in chicken wire. Hang the pig on the top part of the garbage can and have the hotplate on the bottom with a big sause pot full of hickory chips. I plan on this taking 27 hours.  I understand this forum is full of experts on this kind of stuff and I come to you with much respect and reqest.  The request is this...Please tell me if I'm out of my mind with this idea or am I on to something?  If anybody has any input on how I can make my 2nd annual fathers day pigroast a real success I would really appreciate it.  Thank you very much-
JR


----------



## jtribout (Jun 7, 2008)

Great to have ya on board JR! Welcome. 

I love the idea! Not sure if I'd want to test that beast on a day when you have a big bash. Even a "ready to go" smoker need to to figured out, let alone a new setup like that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. 

I spent a week adding mods to my GOSM. Well I must say you have come to the right place. I would make my way to the "Equipment and Supplies" forum and start a post. You'll find some really great idea's from that place. 

I have to ask about last years pig roast. Tell us about your setup, temp.... On that day. Sounds like you had the right gear! Check the "Pork" forum and you'll find some great posts about whole pigs. 

Welcome and enjoy!

Don't forget to take Jeff's 5-day ecoarse on smoking. Great way to learn the basics and from a pro.


----------



## t-roy (Jun 7, 2008)

YOU'RE OUT OF YOUR MIND!!! LOL!!
Just kiddin', I'm a total newbie and you've already scared the crap out of me!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can't wait to see the advice and posts...I'll be paying attention as this is something I've always wanted to do as well.

You're still out of your mind though.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 7, 2008)

Cowgirl can show how to roast a pig with 30 cinderblocks.

Do a search on cinderblock roasting and you should be able to find her link. It's a awesome way to do a pig.

It's on my things to do this year


----------



## nick (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Woop... and welcome to the site. Someone may be able to steer you in the right direction with the gargage can smoker but if you ever wanna build something that can accommodate a small pig, this is what I just built.
The interior cooking space is 22X32 and you have half a barrel for headroom.  Good luck with the pig picking!


----------

